# Teichproblem mal andersrum



## AxelU (25. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich lese hier immer etwas von Algenprobleme und Algenblüten durch zu viele Nährstoffe usw. Das wäre bei jedem Teich normal und nicht zu vermeiden.

Mein Problem ist aber genau andersrum. Das habe ich auch schon an dieversen Stellen hier mal angedeutet aber nie einen eigenen Beitrag daraus gemacht.

Bei mir gibt es keine Algen. Weder Faden- noch Schwebealgen. Im ganzen Teich nicht. Das Wasser ist kristallklar. Ich kann jedes Staubkorn auf dem Grund sehen. Der Teich liegt fast den ganzen Tag in der vollen Sonne und trotdem blüht da keine einzige Alge. Es sind auch Fische drin, die sogar regelmäßig gefüttert werden. Ich sammel grundsätzlich keine reingefallenen Blätter ab. Bleibt alles im Teich. Mache also eigentlich alles verkehrt. Hilft aber nicht, es kommen einfach keine Algen.

Viele werden mich jetzt beneiden. 

Aber mein Teich hat auch ein Problem. Es wachsen keine Pflanzen darin. Die untergetauchten werden glasig und verschwinden dann. Ich habe schon alles mögliche an Pflanzen probiert, __ Hornkraut, __ Quellmoos, __ Wasserpest usw. usw. Auch diverse Schwimmpfanzen sind in den Teich gekommen. Hat alles keinen Zweck. Nach ein paar Wochen ist nichts mehr da. 

Die emersen wachsen ein bisschen, aber nicht so richtig. Alle Pflanzen sind in feinen 2 mm Kies als Substrat eingestzt. Reiner Kies, kein Lehmzusatz oder sonstwas. Viele Pflanzen haben z. B. ganz helle Blattadern. Eigentlch ein Zeichen von Nährstoff- oder zumindes Eisenmangel. Also habe ich angefangen kleine Tonkugeln neben die Wurzeln zu stecken. Jetzt sind zumindest bei einigen die Blattadern wieder dunkelgrün, aber richtig wachsen tun die immer noch nicht. 

Da ich eine zu niedrige KH von fast 0 hatte, habe ich in meinen 4500ltr. Teich 10 kg Muschelgrus rein gekippt. Jetzt habe ich eine KH von 5,0. Aber die Pflanzen kümmern immer noch. 

Habe ich mir eine Flasche Teichdünger gekauft. Sollte für 5000 ltr. reichen. Rein gekippt, Pflanzen sind etwas etwas voller geworden. Die Unterwassereste von Wasserpest und Co. haben ein paar neue Blätter bekommen und ich war happy. Aber 4 Wochen später war die kleine Hoffnung des Pflanzenwachtums wieder vorbei. Alles war wieder wie früher.

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass ich destilliertes Wasser im Teich habe. Der Teich wird durch regenwassser immer wider gefüllt. Aber auch Nachfüllen mit Leitungswasser bringt nichts, da das auch sehr weich und vermutlich nährstoffarm ist.

Heute fahr ich in den Baumarkt und hohle mir Osmocote Düngestäbchen und Teicherde (!!). Dann werde ich verschiedene textile Pflanzentöpfe vorbereiten mit Teicherde ohne Düngestäbche, Teicherde mit Düngestäbchen, feinen Kies (2 mm) mit Düngestäbchen, Sand mit Düngestäbche usw. und überall ein paar Pflanzen rein setzen. Diese Töpfe werde ich dann im Teich verteilen und sehen, wo was wächst und wo nicht.

Das was wächst, werde ich dann beibehalten und alle Töpfe so machen.

Ich will endlich einen Teich voller Pflanzen haben.

Am Wochenende kommen die Gründlinge und die Goldrotfedern raus, so dass ich dann nur noch Fische bis 8 cm Länge habe. Die kommen zu einem Bekannten mit größerem Teich. 

Für meine Kleinstfische will ich unbedingt einen Unterwasserurwald haben.

Irgendwie muss es doch möglich sein, diesen verdammten Teich voller gut wachsender Pflanzen zu bekommen!!

Axel


----------



## ---Torsten--- (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichproblem mal andersrum*

wie viel Fische sind es denn?
in einem teich mit fischbesatz sollten doch nährstoffe für die pflanzen anfallen  

fütterst du die fische?

wenn teicherde dann nur in pflanzkübeln, damit du sie bei algenprobleme leichter wieder raus bekommst


----------



## jochen (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichproblem mal andersrum*

Hi Axel,

ich hatte das selbe Problem wie du,
immer glasklares Wasser, keine Algen weder Schwebe noch Fadenalgen, jedoch die Pfalnzen wuchsen eher rückwärts.
Seit ich mit Osmocote nachdünge (jetzt das zweite Jahr) wachsen die Pflanzen so lala bis befriedigend,
von Teicherde würde ich jedoch abraten.

Probiere es mal mit __ Wasserhahnenfuß und mit Tausendblättern als Unterwasserpflanzen, die sind bei mir (vergleichbare W-Werte zu deinen) der Renner.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichproblem mal andersrum*

Ich glaube es wird nie die perfekte Umgebung geben, nie den Idealen Teich. Ich habe erst ab 15:00 Uhr Sonne, Ergebnis :
Fast keine Fadenalgen, Schwebealgen kenn ich gar nicht, Pflanzen wachsen mir aber über den Kopf. Aber das hat auch einen Riesennachteil, meine Wassertemparatur steigt nie über 20°, für Kois ja eher ungeeignet.

Ich würde gerne ein paar Algen haben und dafür wärmeres Wasser.


----------



## Luggi Habermann (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichproblem mal andersrum*

*Hallo AxelU !*
wie leitest du denn das Regenwasser ein ? Hast du eventuell
Kupferdachrinnen ? Das weiche Regenwasser hat nämlich die 
Eigenschaft, aus der Dachrinne Kupfersalze auszulösen, die dann im 
Teich landen. Diese Salze verdunsten nicht mit, d.h. die Konzentration
wird immer höher. Diese Kupfersalze sind extrem wachstumshemmend-
werden auch in billigen Algenbekämpfungsmitteln eingesetzt. In sehr
hoher Konzentration können Gesundheitsschäden bei Fischen und anderen
Teichbewohnern verursacht werden. Schäden an den inneren Organen,
Rückgratverkrümmungen usw. sind keine Ausnahme und Verletzungen 
heilen schlechter ab ! Wenn du keine Metalldachrinne hast, laß' lieber
mal einen Wassertest machen. 
*Zum Thema Teicherde :* Ich setze meine Pflanzen ausnahmslos OHNE
Teicherde ein, ich spüle bei gekauften Pflanzen sogar die Erde im Becher
weg und setze die freigelegten Wurzeln vorsichtig in feinen Kies ein.
(Tipp: Quarzriesel 3-5mm Rundkorn vom Baumarkt, 4-5 Euro/25 kg)
Obendrauf kommt dann normaler Teichkies. Meine Pflanzen wachsen trotz
der fehlenden Erde wie wahnsinnig. Düngen gibts auch nicht, das machen
die Fische sowieso ! 
Ich hoffe, mein Beitrag hilft dir weiter !???


----------



## AxelU (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichproblem mal andersrum*

Hallo Leute,

@Luggi
So wie Du hatte ich bisher auch die Pflanzen eingesetzt, aber genau diese Art und Weise bringt hier gar nichts. Alles kümmert nur vor sich hin. Seit gestern ist der erste Pflanztopf mit einem Teicherde/Sand Gemisch und Tannenwedeln im Teich. 

@alle
Ich habe keinerlei Kupferrohre an der Dachrinne. Wäre aber auch egal, da die Dachrinne in den Kanal geht. Das Regenwasser kommt über die Tecifläche rein, wie bei jedem anderen Teich auch. Eine ca. 5 qm Holztererasse, die bis über den Teich geht, ist so geneigt, dass sie in den Teich abläuft. Das ging nicht anders, da sie sich sonst auf das Nachbargrundstück hin entwässert hätte und das hätte mein Nachbar nicht so gut gefunden. Die Terasse ist auch einem Tropenholz, ich glaube Bankirei oder so ähnlich. Es könnte evtl. sein, dass über die Holzteile der Terasse, die dauerhaft im Wasser stehen vielleicht Gerbsäure ins Wasser kommt. Dann müsste aber eigentlich der PH Wert niedriger sein. Ansonsten ist da noch eine große Steinterasse, die auch zum Teich hin geneigt ist. Die Teichfolie hört genau an dem Zementrand der Terasse auf. Bei normalen Regen läuft das Wasser der Terasse aber in den Schlitz zwischen Terasse und Folie ab. Nur bei sehr staken Regen, kommt so viel Wasser mit viel Schwung Richtung Teich, dass ein Großteil des Wassers wohl den Teich erreicht.

Ich habe ich die verkümmerten Mycrodingenkirchen (Name fällt mir nicht peferkt ein) raus gezogen. Erstaunlich dabei war, dass die oben einen langen Stängel hatten und eine kleine grüne Spitze oberhalb des Wasserspiegels, unten aber fast 20 cm lange, riesige Wurzelballen. Für eine angebliche Schwimmpflanze schon rech ungewöhnlich. 

Daraufhin habe ich noch ein paar andere, mickernde Pflanzen mal vorsichtig raus gezogen. Immer das gleiche Ergebnis. Oben z. B. eine kleine Blattrosette mit 3 x 2 cm langen Blättern, unten ein riesiger Wurzelballen, mindestens 10 x so groß wie der sichtbare Teil. Alle Wurzeln schön weiß und kräftig. Nichts vergammel, nichts verfault.

Auch das sieht so aus, als hätten alle Pflanzen auf der Suche nach Nahrung ein riesiges Wurzelgeflecht ausgebildet.

Also habe ich gersten erst mal richtig kräftig Düngesäbchen um die Pflanzen verteilt. Erst mal nur reine Mineraldüngestäbchen. Ich habe aber auch noch Guanostäbchen gekauft. Die werde ich auch mal an einer Stelle probieren. So schädlich kann ja ein kleines Stäbchen Pinguinkacke nicht sein. Das machen ja meine inziwschen 5 (!!) ausgewachsenen __ Frösche (3 grüne, 2 braune) pro Tag in den Teich und trotzdem wächst nichts. Die sind mir alle zugelaufen.

Gestern ist aber meine Seerosenblüte unter gegangen. Als ich nach Hause kam, war die Blüte zu und fast kommplett unter Wasser. Der Stängel ist lang genug, der Wsserstand hat sich auch nicht erhöht. Nur noch die oberste Spitze kommt ca. 1 cm aus dem Wasser. Der Rest ist unter Wasser. Jetzt rätsel ich, ob das was schlimmes für die Seerose ist, oder normal. 

Am Wochenende geht es weiter. Sand, Teicherde, feiner Kies, neue Pflanzen und Pflanzentöpfe liegt alles bereit. An den Rändern und der Flachwasserzohne her werde ich die meisten Steine (siehe Bilder im Profil) aus dem Teich nehmen und komplett durch Substrat (ohne Teicherde) ersetzen. An einer Seite habe ich das gestern schon gemacht und es gefällt mir wesentlich besser, als die vorherige Steinwüste. In das Substrat kommen dann die Töpfe mit Teicherde und Substratabdeckung. Sollte sich die Teicherde dann doch als Algenfutter erweisen, kann ich die problemlos raus nehmen und ersetzen.

Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden.

Axel


----------



## Teichfreund (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichproblem mal andersrum*

Hallo,

weis jemand wie der Zusammenhang von Pflanzendünger und Kohlendioxid ist? Wenn lediglich eine KH von 5 oder weniger vorhanden ist, und der PH-Wert entsprechend hoch ist (wie hoch ist der eigentlich in Axels Teich?), dann heißt das ja, dass nur recht wenig Kohlendioxid im Wasser gelöst ist. Meines Wissens ist das aber der Stoff, der unbedingt auch von __ Wasserpest und __ Hornkraut zum Aufbau benötigt wird. 
Wird jetzt permanent Dünger zugeführt, kann das doch auch bedeuten, dass das Wasser mit diversen Stoffen wie z.B. Phosphat sehr stark belastet wird, da es nicht genügend aufgenommen werden kann. Sind dann nicht noch mehr Probleme zu erwarten?

Grüße, Markus


----------



## Christine (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichproblem mal andersrum*



			
				AxelU schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern ist aber meine Seerosenblüte unter gegangen. Als ich nach Hause kam, war die Blüte zu und fast kommplett unter Wasser. Der Stängel ist lang genug, der Wsserstand hat sich auch nicht erhöht. Nur noch die oberste Spitze kommt ca. 1 cm aus dem Wasser. Der Rest ist unter Wasser. Jetzt rätsel ich, ob das was schlimmes für die Seerose ist, oder normal.



Hallo Axel,

das ist normal. So eine Blüte hält nur ein paar Tage, dann seilt sie sich wieder ab. Lass sie vergammeln - das gibt ein paar Nährstoffe für die anderen....


----------



## AxelU (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichproblem mal andersrum*

Hallo Markus,

auch darüber habe ich nachgedacht. Als alter Aquarianer habe ich noch so Begriffe wie biogene Entkalkung im Kopf. 

Einiges spricht dafür, dass ich (auch) CO2-Mangel im Teich habe. Im Filter und Filtereinlauf bilden sich große Kalkplättchen an der Wand. Die platzen nach einiger Zeit ab und fallen als Kalkbrösel runter. Der ganze Filter hat innen eine Bodenschicht aus diesen Bröseln. Das wäre ein Zeichen für eine biogene Entkalkung. Die Pflanzen ziehen das CO2 aus der KH-Härte und es bleibt Kalk übrig.

Andererseits habe ich Fische im Teich. Nicht übermäßig viele, aber für 4500 ltr. doch nicht gerade ein Mangelbesatz. Neben dem, was noch in meinem Profil steht, sind noch 6 Goldrotfedern und 2 Gründlinge im Teich. Die gehen aber morgen zu einem befreundeten Teichbesitzer, daher sind die im Profil schon gelöscht. Im Moment atmen die aber noch und tragen zum CO2 Eintrag kräftig bei.

Da keine Algen vorhanden sind und auch nahezu keine Unterwasserflanzen gibt es ja eigentlich nichts, was eine biogene Entkalkung durch CO2-Verbrauch hervorrufen könnte. 

Ein Luftsprudler, Springbrunnen oser so ist auch nicht vorhanden. Auch dort könnte CO2 ausgetrieben werden. Vielleicht dieses Sprudelding im Filter, was auf das bewegliche Sieb geht? Das könnte CO2 austreiben. Kann ich aber nicht abschalten, dann läuft mein Filter nicht mehr.

Vor 4 Wochen waren noch 4 Zeolith Zylinder im Filter. Das Zeolith habe ich  inzwischen durch Kies ersetzt. Hat aber nicht an der Situation geändert.

Meine PH Werte sind 7,5 bis 8,0.

Wenn das mit dem Düngen nicht klappt und sich was negatives bemerkbar macht, dann werfe ich das Zeug halt alles wieder raus und mache ein paar Teilwasserwechsel.

Was anderes, außer Dünger und Teicherde fällt mir dazu einfach nicht ein. Ich will aber endlich weg von meinen (fast) pflanzenlosen Teich.

Axel


----------



## AxelU (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichproblem mal andersrum*

Hurra, ich habe endlich Algen im Teich.
Soll ich mich nun freuen oder nicht??

Mein Teichbauer hatte mir voriges Jahr den ganzen Teich rundrum voller Grauwacke gemacht. Ein paar kleine Stellen mit feinem Kies und nur ein paar Pflanzen und das war es. Nachdem das nun alles nicht wachsen wollte, habe ich dann angefangen Nägel mit Köpfen zu machen. Rundrum die meiste Grauwacke raus und durch Sand (mit und ohne Lehmanteil), Kies, Granulat und sogar die verpönte Teicherde ersetzt. Teicherde nur in den Pflanztöpfen, mit Zeitungspapier ausgeschlagen, mit Kies abgedeckt und ganz am Rand im Sumpfbereich. Alles komplett neu mit diversen Flach- und Sumpfpflanzen besetzt. Dann noch um die alten, vorhandenen Pflanzen ein paar Düngekegel in das Substrat gedrückt und nun soll alles gut werden. Da in meinem Teich alles aus vermutlichem Nährstoffmangel kümmerte, war ich so mutig. Sollten das jetzt doch zuviele Nährstoffe sein, dann wird das nährstoffarme Regenwasser, was zuhauf in den Teich fließt, schon mit und mit die Nährstoffe raus schwemmen.

Und prompt geht es endlich los. An ein paar Ecken grüne Fadenalgen. Hatte ich bisher noch nie im Teich. Auch haben die alten Pflanzen nun endlich tiefgrüne Blätter und keine hellgrünen mehr mit gelben Adern. Überall kommen neue Blätter und es schein aufwärts zu gehen. Nur diese komischen Myriophyllum (2 Sorten) wachsen immer noch nur bis zur Oberfläche. Dann schieben Sie Blätter aus dem Wasser raus und verlieren unter Wasser alle Blätter. Sieht ziemlich hässlich aus.

Leider sind aber jetzt auch jede Menge Braunalgen da. Alle Steine und das ganze Substrat ist mit einer glitschigen braunen Masse überzogen. War wohl doch zuviel Dünger. Außerdem hatten sich beim Umbau und Einfüllen von teilweise lehmhaltigem Sand jede Menge Schwebstoffe gebildet. Trotz Filter sind die wohl nach und nach auf die Steine und das Substrat gesunken. Als nach 24 Std. das Wasser wieder völlig klar war, sah man auf allen Steinen und Substrat deutlich die braunen Ablagerungen der Schwebstoffe. Ich vermute, dass die ALgen diese dünne, nährstoffreiche Dreckschicht jetzt als willkommene Unterlage genommen haben. Aber die braune Algenmasse löst sich anscheinend langsam wieder auf. Einzelne Fladen lösen sich einfach von den Steinen, schwimmen davon und es ist keine neue Algenschicht darunter. Wenn meine Theorie mit dem Regenwasser stimmt, dann müsste der Algenspuk sich langsam aber sicher von selbst erledigen.

Das Wasser ist immer noch kristallklar. Schwebealgen kennt der Teich immer noch nicht, trotz voller Sonne.

Die Fische scheinen gegen Algen nichts zu haben. Die fühlen sich auch mit Braun- und Fadenalgen wohl. So wohl, dass ich wegen lauter Jungfischen inzwischen schon Bedenken habe (siehe anderen Beitrag von mir). Ob diese Jungfischinvasion an meinen Substratänderungen liegt oder daran, dass ich jetzt keine Gründlinge und keinen Rotfedern mehr habe (an Teichfreund abgegeben), weiß ich nicht.

Mal sehen, ob ich richtig gedacht habe, oder ob es doch ein Fehler war, den Teich so radikal umzubauen und so viel teilweise düngehaltiges Substrat einzubringen.

Wenn es Euch interessiert, halte ich Euch auf dem Laufenden.

Axel


----------



## Teichfreund (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichproblem mal andersrum*

Hi Axel,

freut mich für dich, dass du endlich Wachstum im Teich hast.  
Mich würde schon interessieren, was zukünftig am Teich bei dir los ist und ob du evtl. sogar das Gegenteil bei dir erreichst (was ich nicht hoffe). Diese Probleme sind mir nämlich bisher fremd, da mein Teich eher zu zuviel Nährstoffeintrag neigt. Da ich allerdings noch Regenwasser von etwa 20qm meiner Garage in den Teich leite, die nicht gefiltert werden, kommt bei mir evtl. auch da deutlich mehr Nährstoff mit in den Teich.

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Annett (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichproblem mal andersrum*

Moin Axel.

Das 





> Nur diese komischen Myriophyllum (2 Sorten) wachsen immer noch nur bis zur Oberfläche. Dann schieben Sie Blätter aus dem Wasser raus und verlieren unter Wasser alle Blätter. Sieht ziemlich hässlich aus.


ist völlig normal.
__ Papageienfeder (Myriophyllum aquaticum) läßt bei mir auch die Unterwasserblätter absterben, sobald es "aufgetaucht" ist. 
http://www.aquatischeneophyten.de/Webseiten NEU/Pflanzenseiten neu/M. aquaticum neu.htm


----------

